
Ask HN: Any professional courses for learning business skills in the Bay Area? - seige
There are abundant courses to learn programming, engineering outside academic institutions like Berkeley, Stanford.<p>Are there any similar courses to learn the fundamentals of business(finance, marketing, sales)?
======
brudgers
Chambers of Commerce sometimes have those sorts of resources.

